# Northeast ohio shrooms popping up



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

found 96 blacks in portage county today. Have a dream spot of about 50 acres but only found them in one tiny little ridge but they were loaded. It's a great start and next couple weeks I look for the rest of the property to be on fire. I usually get a couple dozen lbs out of here each year but never found them this early. I cant wait


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I found around 40 blacks today in Northern Summit county.
It's going to be a good year!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ive got a great woods for Half Frees, and Grey/Yellows...Why am I not finding the black ones?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Blacks grow in different areas than greys & yellows.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Bluefinn said:


> Blacks grow in different areas than greys & yellows.


maybe that why I never find them....what areas do they prefer?


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

the woods i mostly pick have greys,yellows,blacks,and peckers but they all grow in slightly different locations. I cant exactly explain the area where i get the most blacks except it's on the highest ridge of the property and faces the morning sun. It was the only place where the may apples were full so I always look for that. There are some cherries and a couple poplar trees around where i get them. The greys I usually get around cherry trees and the yellows i get around elm and apple


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

found 2 blacks today in northern stark south summit


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

found two yellows and one black in marion county last night...hopefully the forecasted rain and warmer temps hold true...alot of my spots seem too dry. The woods and everything looks right just no shrooms


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

still nothing today in northern coshocton county!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

found one yellow in knox county.we need a rain.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I finally found 2 mushrooms today, 1 grey and 1 spike...If we could get a good soak and some warmer temps I think they would be all over the place...Probably gunna take another week or so for most of us in NE OH...


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i have what i think are great spots for shrooms ..but never find them


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

picked about 20 blacks so far and 1 grey . found about 3 little yellows . these were all in n stark county . WE NEED RAIN . i think if we get the rain this next weak it will so be on hear in ne ohio


----------

